# Newsletters > Shakespeare's Sonnet-a-Day >  Sonnet #100

## Admin

Sonnet #100

C.br /br /Where art thou, Muse, that thou forget'st so longbr /To speak of that which gives thee all thy might?br /Spend'st thou thy fury on some worthless song,br /Darkening thy power to lend base subjects light?br /Return, forgetful Muse, and straight redeembr /In gentle numbers time so idly spent;br /Sing to the ear that doth thy lays esteembr /And gives thy pen both skill and argument.br /Rise, resty Muse, my love's sweet face survey,br /If Time have any wrinkle graven there;br /If any, be a satire to decay,br /And make Time's spoils despised every where.br /Give my love fame faster than Time wastes life;br /So thou prevent'st his scythe and crooked knife.

More...

----------

